# corydorasssssssssssssssssss



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

don't ask me about the title. . i get bored sometimes. . anyhoo. . . . 

just wondering . how many corys can be put in a ten gallon? not the maximum but would 5 be a good amount since corys like to be in groups? 
also how many could you put in a ten gal if you have 2 mickey mouse platies with them? (i have really good filtration and change over 50% every two weeks) anyhoo. . .just wondering. cheers!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on the specific cory as they get to be different maximum sizes. but five would be fine for most kind and even more of the smaller ones.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd say 6 pandas and 3 platys


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree. When I breed cories, I keep colonies of 5-6 in a 10 gallon. I'll use 10 -12 in a 20 gallon.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

See, I do listen


----------

